# Wine Tastings without a car



## Teresi (Feb 26, 2020)

Planning my 21 trip to Italy and I would like to do some wine tastings. Does anyone have suggestions? I will be without a car so some of the wineries ( I am reading ) might be unreachable for me.


----------



## alluring (Feb 27, 2020)

If you are traveling to Tuscany then for a wine tasting you should be heading towards Chianti, as it is highly renowned for its wineries and world-class wines. If you do not have a car, you can become a part of guided wine tour group, where they arrange for all the transportation to take you to different wineries and then bring you back.


----------



## Uomo Grasso (Feb 27, 2020)

We did a guided wine tour a while ago and thoroughly enjoyed the experience. The one we took went to 4 wineries in the Chianti region and even included lunch at a private villa. It was a very memorable experience. Not inexpensive, but worth every cent...


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 28, 2020)

Most definitely the way to go is to join a guided group - there are many choices available so you will have to decide what works for you -
small group, private groups, larger groups, a whole day with several wineries and lunch included or just morning or afternoon tours, tours to various wine areas, including Chianti but also Montalcino for its Brunello or Montepulciano for its red wines... there are a few tours of the coast too to visit the Bolgheri wine area and the most important, departures from Florence or Siena or another town.
Where are you basing yourself? I highly recommend one of these two (Florence or Siena) when you don't plan to have a car, because it is easier/simpler to use trains and buses to get do day trips across the region this way.

Take a look at these tours: http://tours.discovertuscany.com/en/8357/Tuscany-tours/Wine-Tasting-and-Winery-Tours/d206-g6-c21 (_disclaimer: affiliate link_)
Also read this page that suggest how to do wine tastings from Florence without a car on your own (suggestions of wineries that can be reached with bus mainly) https://www.chianti.com/wine-tasting/chianti-wine-tasting-without-a-car.html


----------



## JakaBasej (Oct 13, 2021)

Lourdes said:


> Most definitely the way to go is to join a guided group - there are many choices available so you will have to decide what works for you -
> small group, private groups, larger groups, a whole day with several wineries and lunch included or just morning or afternoon tours, tours to various wine areas, including Chianti but also Montalcino for its Brunello or Montepulciano for its red wines... there are a few tours of the coast too to visit the Bolgheri wine area and the most important, departures from Florence or Siena or another town.
> Where are you basing yourself? I highly recommend one of these two (Florence or Siena) when you don't plan to have a car, because it is easier/simpler to use trains and buses to get do day trips across the region this way.
> 
> ...


It's amazing to not care for the car. It's useful however if you ride in cities I would advise you to use electric skateboard!


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 13, 2021)

I would not recommend the scooters while visiting downtown, there are lots of uneven streets and you can't see the sights while "driving" around other pedestrians. Just walk, it is much safer, and everything is very close to each other so there isn't that much distance to cover.


----------



## LindaLiu (Jul 7, 2022)

If you need to find wineries or places where you can decorate wines, it is better to contact travel agencies. They know exactly when such events are planned. I think you will be able to choose something when there are over 3,000 wine offers. Try something not strong, even if you are without a car. Maybe there's a guide or a guide who will beautifully tell the story of the origin of the wine. I think you'll find it interesting to visit such places, especially it's free.


----------

